# Paul George, Pacers finding success with new identity: flexi-ball



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> By his own admission, Indiana Pacers forward Paul George “wasn’t extremely thrilled” when team president of basketball operations Larry Bird chatted with him last spring about the Pacers’ new vision during the star’s rehab from a ghastly leg injury.
> 
> “There was some resistance, and that was fine,” Bird says. “He came out and said a few things, but it didn't affect me at all. I knew in the long run Paul was going to enjoy the game more. He was going to get a feel how to play a total game instead of just one or two aspects of it, because his talents are all over the board.”
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/73785/paul-george-pacers-change-position-on-how-to-succeed-in-nba


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I was at the game last night and it was a lot of fun. Great first quarter roller coaster and the Pacers played well the rest of the way - excellent team ball


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I've stopped watching Pacers' basketball a while ago.

This team as its built right now, simply stinks.

The only player I'm excited to see grow is Miles Turner, but everyone else including our "star" PG, I can do without.


----------

